# The Onion. Just for fun :)



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

http://theonion.com/onion3916/cooking_tips.html


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)




----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

First rate tips, CC! I'm gonna have to try that magic marker trip right away!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Great tips! Consider them "filed"...
I'm surprised they forgot some other important points we are all famuiliar with:
*When it is brown it is cooking, when it is black it is done.
*When in doubt, more is always better.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I guess you're a cook who knows his onions! :lol:


----------

